# Golden Girl in Auburn, AL.



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I just recevied this....beautiful golden girl needs to be pulled in Auburn, AL....wish our Hooch was feeling better.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11712862&mtf=1

I have contacted J & L this morning....so hope they can help.

The ones of you that are with Tennessee Valley or Heartland can you find out if you can pull this golden girl.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh she is precious!!! 

I can contact Pauline from Heartland, but they will probably need transport help.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

ECGRR may be able to take her. May need some transport help. I'll call the shelter this morning.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pamela is scheduled to be adopted this week! YEAH! I told them to call me if things don't work out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So Glad you told them to call you if Pamela is not adopted!!!:wavey::wave:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

It's so heartbreaking to see this stuff never stops. All of these beautiful goldens in shetlters across the US is astonishing.....


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

I have talked to J & L (Martha)...she has been in contact with the shelter.
If this beautiful girl is not adopted...Martha has worked with this shelter before...the shelter will be calling J & L.

Keeping my paws crossed.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Motherhen*

Motherhen

To be on the safe side please do check back with Martha on this girl, so she doesn't fall through the cracks!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Paws crossed..
Glad there's a back up plan in place for her


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bump for Pamela!


----------

